# Walther PPK .380 for summer carry



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 20, 2018)

Looking for something substantially lighter than my CZ for summer carry...also looking for something that I like the looks of.  Any of you guys carry a PPK on a regular basis?  I get the bias against them in regards to penetration, but for a summer gun when everyone is primarily wearing light clothes, I'd like to think I'd be okay.

Thoughts?


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 20, 2018)

That's a good summer carry.  I like the SIG p239 in 9mm for the same role... about same size.  But I'd not have a problem with carrying that.


----------



## Topkick (Jan 20, 2018)

a 





Devildoc said:


> That's a good summer carry. I like the SIG p239 in 9mm for the same role... about same size. But I'd not have a problem with carrying that.



IMO, the Walther PPK is a solid, time tested choice. My preference is the SIG P938 9mm, which I have shot many times. I just haven't forked out the big bucks for one yet. For the money though, I haven't found anything that beats the S&W Shield.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 20, 2018)

Topkick said:


> I haven't found anything that beats the S&W Shield.



I'm carrying one as I type this.  It's a good gun, but I regret going .40 instead of 9mm and because I am left handed, I tend to bump the mag-release all the time.  Constantly find myself reseating it.


----------



## Topkick (Jan 20, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> It's a good gun, but I regret going .40 instead of 9mm



My brother says the same thing. I carry the .45 and he and I both really like it. I have shot the 9mm Shield and like it as well.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 20, 2018)

I


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 20, 2018)

While I love the PPKs....for a lightweight summer carry.....you really gotta pick up and mess with a Glock 43 (or 42 if you want the .380) before buying the PPK.

Weight empty
PPK- 22.01 oz
G43- 17.95  (loaded 22.36)

Width
PPK- 1 inch
G43- 1.02 inches


----------



## policemedic (Jan 21, 2018)

I feel like I’m channeling my inner Jeff Cooper here, but...

It’s always interesting to me when people debate summer guns and winter guns. I don’t have any of those. A gunfight is a gunfight and that’s what I prepare for.

Lately, I’ve been carrying either a Goverment Model 1911 with a light, or a Glock 19 with light and RMR.  Prior to my department adopting Glocks, I carried an H&K HK45 or a 1911. I carry two extra magazines regardless of which gun I’ve got with me.   Like @Red Flag 1 I switched to an appendix rig (I like PHLSTER, Raven Concealment and Comp-Tac) and carry the mags IWB as well. Honestly, the appendix rig was chosen to keep the butt of the gun from rubbing against the seat in my truck but it works great.

Larger guns are easier to fight with. They have better sights, better sight radii, better ballistics, better capacity and their controls are easier to work under stress.

I own a G43 but it’s a BUG. Conversely I also own a G34 and carry it with a light without difficulty.

You can carry a full-size fighting pistol without difficulty with just a little thought.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 21, 2018)

I mean, James Bond had one.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 21, 2018)

policemedic said:


> t’s always interesting to me when people debate summer guns and winter guns. I don’t have any of those. A gunfight is a gunfight and that’s what I prepare for.


I totally hear what you are saying.  My school of thought is this....I'm not a LEO so the chances of me ever needing my gun are pretty remote, that said, I will always carry. 

In the summer I like to carry the lightest pistol I feel confident in  so that I can comfortably wear tucked in t-shirts.  I'm not freaked out about 'printing', but I am generally not an advocate of open carry.

In the winter I like to carry something heavier that I can be confident will penetrate all the extra winter clothing people wear.  Plus I typically wear a sweater or suit jacket, I can typically carry a larger gun OWB instead of IWB like I do in the summer.

I'll concede in advance that it may be questionable logic to those who carry everyday for a living, but for average Joe Citizen, it's what I do.



Kraut783 said:


> While I love the PPKs....for a lightweight summer carry.....you really gotta pick up and mess with a Glock 43 (or 42 if you want the .380) before buying the PPK.



I've never shot a Glock. 

There are a number of nice gun-stores in the area so plan to check out the 42 and 43 this week.  Truth be told, I really like the look of the
Walther PPK. (James Bond had one!)   My Shield .40 is a very fine carry gun.  As I mentioned above, I don't shoot the .40 as well as I do a 9mm and I don't like that it is not designed to permit me to move the magazine release to the other side. (I'm left handed).

Maybe I'll end up trying to trade my .40 for a 9mm.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 21, 2018)

TLDR20 said:


> I mean, James Bond had one.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 21, 2018)

Re:  Beretta 

_"Nice and light....in a lady's handbag."_  LMFAO!


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 21, 2018)

policemedic said:


> I feel like I’m channeling my inner Jeff Cooper here, but...
> 
> It’s always interesting to me when people debate summer guns and winter guns. I don’t have any of those. A gunfight is a gunfight and that’s what I prepare for.
> 
> ...



Good points, all.  I will often defer to a smaller-framed gun in the summer because I don't wear as much.  Winter, larger-framed gun.  But the gun I carry 90% of the time year-round is a Glock 17 with a grip reduction to G19 size.  I like the 17 for the reasons you mention.  But I don't have a BUG.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 21, 2018)

.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 21, 2018)

Red Flag 1 said:


> That was pre Glock era.



@Red Flag 1 's first carry pistol.  If I remember the story correctly, he purchased this off-the-shelf right after production!  X-D


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 21, 2018)

I'm  busted.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 21, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @Red Flag 1 's first carry pistol.  If I remember the story correctly, he purchased this off-the-shelf right after production!  X-D



First off, don't be fuckin with us old dudes. We killed wooly mammoths with _*spears*_. Your welcome.


Secondly, nothing wrong with a PPK or a Kimber Micro or a Ruger LCP or LCR for civilian EDC in relatively benign AOs. Personally, I agree with @policemedic and carry heavy and make adjustments.

I have a Ruger .357 LCR that fits in the front pocket of my jeans, but I wouldn't want to get in a gunfight with it. It's good for a Jack Ruby gut-buster shot, but how many of those are you gonna get? At any distance--and I mean across a large room--_a tiny gun with a short barrel is a crap shoot._


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 21, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> First off, don't be fuckin with us old dudes. We killed wooly mammoths with _*spears*_. Your welcome.



Good to see you old fucks sticking together. And out of respect, I have to share this meme I saw the other day. Made me think of the two of you:


----------



## x SF med (Jan 21, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> We killed wooly mammoths with _*spears*_. Your welcome.



YOU'RE, not your....  friggin Marines...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 21, 2018)

x SF med said:


> YOU'RE, not your....  friggin Marines...



They hadn’t yet invented contractions when he learned English.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 21, 2018)

x SF med said:


> YOU'RE, not your....  friggin Marines...



Some of us are troglodytes and obtuse, not given to the finer points of the English language, quite banal in our responses. We aren't impertinent and therefore lack elan to articulate our positions with unerring precision.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 21, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> Some of us are troglodytes and obtuse, not given to the finer points of the English language, quite banal in our responses. We aren't impertinent and therefore lack elan to articulate our positions with unerring precision.



Very nicely put, did your wife write it?


----------



## Fl_Ag (Jan 22, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> .  Any of you guys carry a PPK on a regular basis?



I have a PPK/S as my daily carry - big fan. The limiting factor is the mag size so I carry two spares. It's a great firearm overall. For hiking, camping, road trips, etc., I have a Sig P226.


----------

